# Great Grey Owl - 1st time in nearly 30 years



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=43205322&nid=1288&title=worlds-largest-owl-spotted-in-utah-for-the-1st-time-in-nearly-30-years

http://www.vimeo.com/203534816

".......the owl in the footage is, in fact, a Great Gray Owl, the likes of which have not been seen in Utah since 1989, according to Norvell and the Utah Records Committee.

"The Great Gray Owl normally does not breed in Utah - this is the southern edge of its range," Norvell said.

According to Norvell, a severe winter can cause the birds to migrate farther south than they normally would. This phenomenon is called irruption.

"Owls who migrate from the north are pushed south," Norvell said. "It can also happen when there's a crash in prey populations."

The Great Gray Owl breeds in the north, in both the Eastern and Western Hemisphere, but normally resides much farther north than Utah."


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Where's goob when you need him. I am double sure he has some sort of recipe for this


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A friend and his wife went up there last Saturday and saw it. Pretty cool! They got a good still pic of it.

You are right about Goob, this would be his favorite thread. (no recipe though, a Great Gray Owl is too cool)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd love to get some photos of it with my new lens. Working the next couple of days, but could go up early next week if someone could tell me where to go.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

paddler said:


> I'd love to get some photos of it with my new lens. Working the next couple of days, but could go up early next week if someone could tell me where to go.


Some birding forums had locations listed, but recent ones I've seen were deleted due to some locals complaining about all the people trying to get a photo op...and not being very respectful of private property and such...imagine that.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Figures. Too bad a few bad apples ruin it for everyone.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

30 years huh?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

blackdog said:


> 30 years huh?
> 
> View attachment 105898


Details?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love hooters.

.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I love hooters.
> 
> .


Does Mrs. Goob read this forum?:grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler said:


> Does Mrs. Goob read this forum?:grin:


Couple times in 10 years. :grin:

She's heard all my smart-ass bird jokes. Geeze, I got some good ones especially the woodpecker jokes.

I should put a couple up in the Humor section.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I love hooters.*



gdog said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=43205322&ni...d-in-utah-for-the-1st-time-in-nearly-30-years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gawd, what a mess.

Lots of GGO experts now. Hey, remember Pink Floyd the flamingo out in the Great Salt Lake? Then there was the Painted Bunting on Antelope Island. Those were the days.

GGO nest up in the high n lonely every year where I hunt and I see them from time to time and hear them sometimes. It's not all that far from Utah, as the owl flies. Jackson Hole has some, Yellowstone NP has more.

pics of one a couple years ago: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/21-great-outdoors/130481-6-times-30-years.html

A few of the birdwatchers have been misbehaving and the homeowners are getting tired of it all.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Gawd, what a mess.
> 
> Lots of GGO experts now. Hey, remember Pink Floyd the flamingo out in the Great Salt Lake? Then there was the Painted Bunting on Antelope Island. Those were the days.
> 
> ...


Welcome back. :smile:

This is what my friends wife said. (she is an ardent birder) It became a bit of a circus in a residential area and some birders were doing some self examination about their activities.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

gdog said:


> Details?


Summit County, early September, 5 or 6 years ago.


----------

